# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Δεν ξέρω ποιός είμαι

## carrot

Αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος. Εννοώ σαν προσωπικότητα. Έχω πολλές εναλλαγές στον τρόπο που *σκέφτομαι και συμπεριφέρομαι*.

----------


## void

ιδού μερικά ανθρώπινα χαρακτηριστικά.Σκέψου αν έχεις κάποιο-α από αυτά:

έξυπνος
καλλιεργημένος
καλός στο να ακούς τα προβλήματα των άλλων
ανασφαλής
καχύποπτος
απαισιόδοξος
ευαίσθητος
αστείος
τεμπέλης
επιρρεπής
εξαρτημένος
αναβλητικός
πρόσχαρος
συμπαθής στους άλλους

Δες αν σου ταιριάζει κάποιο από αυτά και αν θες επανέρχομαι με νέα λίστα. Ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να συγκεντρώνει πάρα πολλά χαρακτηριστικά.Εμένα οι λίστες με βοηθούν πολύ όταν αντιμετωπίζω ζητήματα τύπου "ποια είμαι"

----------


## Φωτεινη!

και τι σε πειραζει εντομακι?πρεπει να σου βαλεις ταμπελακι?

----------


## Boltseed

Σημασια εχει το ποιος εισαι ή μηπως το τι κανεις? Σημασια εχει ενας τιτλος ή οι πραξεις?




> και τι σε πειραζει εντομακι?πρεπει να σου βαλεις ταμπελακι?


και μολις εκανες στιχακι ;)

----------


## carrot

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Ας τα δούμε ένα ένα λοιπόν.

έξυπνος
Σε τεστ εφυίας βγάζω καλά σκορ, λίγο πιο ψηλά ίσως από τον μέσο όρο.
καλλιεργημένος
Εντάξει έχω μια μόρφωση αλλά όχι κάτι το παλαβό
καλός στο να ακούω προβλήματα των άλλων
Νομίζω πως ναι
ανασφαλής
Κάποιες φορές είμαι ναι. 
καχύποπτος
Ουουου μια και δύο... εντάξει δύσκολο πράμα η εμπιστοσύνη. Παλιά είχα φίλους που έλεγα τα πάντα, από κάποια στιγμή και μετά λέω σχεδόν τα πάντα στο ιντερνετ για να τους γλιτώνω από τον κόπο (λολ)
απαισιόδοξος
Συνήθως είμαι αν κάτσω να σκεφτώ πολύ
ευαίσθητος
Δυστυχώς
αστείος
Ναι ευτυχώς έχω χιούμορ αλλά πολλες φορές γελάω μόνος μου
τεμπέλης
Όχι και τόσο, εδώ υπάρχουν εναλλαγές
επιρρεπής
Νομίζω πως ναι
εξαρτημένος
Θα έλεγα πως έχω απεξαρτηθεί απο πολλά πράγματα. Από αυτά που δεν τα δύο χειρότερα είναι το ιντερνετ και το τσιγάρο.
αναβλητικός
έχει τύχει να βάλω ταινία και να την σταματήσω στη μέση αρκετές φορές.
Πρόσχαρος
Κάποιες φορές
συμπαθής στους άλλους
σε κάποιους ναι ίσως σε άλλους όχι

Αν είσαι ψυχολόγος θα χαρώ να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου πάνω σε αυτά

----------


## carrot

> και τι σε πειραζει εντομακι?πρεπει να σου βαλεις ταμπελακι?


Όχι αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν κι άλλοι έχουν αυτές τις εναλλαγές και τι έχουν κάνει γι'αυτό αν έχουν κάνει κάτι, αν κατάφεραν να κάνουν κάτι. Η τέλος πάντων αν τους παρουσιάστηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα και τι έκαναν, αν έκαναν κάτι δηλαδή η αν έζησαν το υπόλοιπο της ζωής τους σαν φυτά, αν τους δώθηκαν ευκαιρίες στη ζωή τους κτλ.

----------


## niah

Νομιζω καταρχην οτι κανενας δεν κατεχει την απολυτη αυτογνωσία.
Και σε ολα αυτα παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο,τοσο η διαθεση της στιγμής,οσο και η εντύπωση κι οχι παντα η γνώση καποιου για τον εαυτο του(κ καπου εδω εμπλεκεται η αυτοπεποιθηση).
Εννοω για παραδειγμα οτι οταν καποιος "εξυπνος",νιωθει "βλαξ" σε μια φαση,ειναι πολυ πιθανών να συμπεριφερθεί και ως "βλαξ".
Πόσο μάλλον οταν εισαι και κατω απο μια ψυχική παθηση οπου η εικόνα του εαυτου σου παραποιείται,ως προς το πως τον βλεπεις εσυ τουλαχιστον.
Μ εχει αποασχολήσει κι ακομα μ απασχολει πολυ κι εμενα το συγκεκριμένο πραγμα.κ νομίζω οτι αν με καποιον τροπο κατορθώναμε να επιτύχουμε την αυτογνωσία εστω σε καποιον ικανοποιητικό βαθμό,θα ηταν ποιο ευκολο να λύνουμε ή εστω να μην ειμαστε τοσο επιρρεπεις σε ορισμένα συμπτωματα κ σκεψεις.
Εδω βλεπω οτι εσυ εχεις μια καθαρή εικόνα για τον εαυτο σου,οσον αφορα αρκετα χαρακτηριστικά,και μπραβο σου.Πως λες οτι εισαι τοσο μπερδεμένος?
Εγω σχεδον σε τιποτα απ αυτα δεν μπορω να ειμαι απολυτη για μενα.κι αυτο ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα ;/
Π.χ ειμαι τοσο καχυποπτη,οσο και βοιδι ωρες ωρες.
Τοσο εξυπνη,οσο και στοκος
τοσο προσχαρη,οσο και μουντρουχα κ.ο.κ.
Κι ολα αυτα στα ακρα και απ τις δυο οψεις.Τι γινεται σ αυτην την περιπτωση? ;ρ (Εχω ευχηθεί πολλες φορες να ρχοταν καποιος κ να μου λεγε"εισαι αυτο αυτο κ αυτο"οχι με υποθέσεις,σιγουρα πραγματα.)
Βλεπω λοιπον οτι εισαι σε καλο δρομο,οποτε μην απογοητευεσαι.
Οσο για το τελευταιο νομίζω ειναι κατι που εξαρταται απ την κριση τρίτων και δεν αφορα την αυτογνωσια.

----------


## carrot

Ε χμ, niah ναι δεν λέω κάποιες φορές είναι καθαρή η εικόνα για τον εαυτό μου αλλά έχω διακυμάνσεις όπως εσύ!

----------


## niah

Όποτε ισως σε βοηθησει να τα σημειωνεις ολα αυτα και να τα αιτιολογεις οταν βρισκεσαι σε φαση που νιωθεις οτι εχεις καθαρη εικόνα για σενα,και να ανατρεχεις σ αυτες σου τις σημειωσεις κατα τις φασεις που μπερδευεσαι.
Το χεις σκεφτει αυτο?

----------


## void

μια και πέτυχε η πρώτη λέω να παραθέσω και μια δεύτερη:

άνθρωπος που προσπαθεί να αυτοβελτιώνεται
άνθρωπος που υπερπροσπαθεί γενικά
επαγγελματίας στη δουλειά του / συνεπής σε ό,τι αναλαμβάνει
χαρισματικός
εγωκεντρικός
γενναιόδωρος με αυτούς που αγαπά
θα ήθελε πιο πολλή αγάπη
περιποιητικός στις γυναίκες
κομπλεξικός με την εμφάνισή του
μπερδεμένος

ΥΓ: δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος,απλώς όπως σου είπα και στο πρώτο μου ποστ, όταν δυσκολεύομαι να καταλήξω για το ποια είμαι κάνω λίστες...στο τέλος αν θέλεις μπορούμε να σε σκιαγραφήσουμε κι εσένα βάσει των απαντήσεων σου..οπότε κάθε φορά που δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το ποιος είσαι θα ανατρέχεις εδώ.

----------


## carrot

άνθρωπος που προσπαθεί να αυτοβελτιώνεται
θα έλεγα άνθρωπος που γενικά και συγκεκριμένα έχει κάνει προσπάθειες στη ζωή του. για την κατάλληξη έχω αμφιβολίες.

άνθρωπος που υπερπροσπαθεί γενικά
μέχρι να με ξεράσει ο καταράχτης της παραίτησης

επαγγελματίας στη δουλειά του / συνεπής σε ό,τι αναλαμβάνει
στις δουλειες δυσκολέυομαι αρκετά θα έλεγα. έχω δουλέψει και με μαύρες αποδοχές και ασφαλισμένος και νομίζω πως είναι δύσκολα έτσι κι αλλιώς. συνήθως όταν αναλαμβάνω κάτι, σε θέμα δουλειάς, το τελειώνω αν μπορώ. είμαι πάντως πολύ κοντά στην ολοκληρωτική μου συντριβή σαν οικονομική οντότητα.

χαρισματικός
δεν νομίζω. δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν χαρισματικοί άνθρωποι και ως προς τι χαρισματικοί περαν της εξασφάλισης της υστεροφημίας τους.

εγωκεντρικός
περισσότερες φορές έχω ακούσει ότι είμαι low profile παρά ότι σπάω κόκκαλα με την δυναμικότητα μου

γενναιόδωρος με αυτούς που αγαπά
ναι, όταν έχω νιώσει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά εδώ και καιρό νιώθω μια πλήρη ταπείνωση σε ότι θεωρείται καλό, καλό άνθρωπος κ'λοιπά

θα ήθελε πιο πολλή αγάπη
δεν έχω απάντηση.

περιποιητικός στις γυναίκες
πολύ! με ελκύουν οι γυναίκες αλλά έχουν γίνει όλα τόσο γρήγορα. και έχουν αλλάξει. πολύ πουτανιά έχει επικρατήσει στις ψυχές των ανθρώπων (δε λεω για τις γυναίκες μόνο). χάλι μάυρο.

κομπλεξικός με την εμφάνισή του
έχω αρχίσει να το ξεπερνώ αυτό. δεν ρουφάω την κοιλιά μου πλέον για να φαίνομαι πιο ωραίος. μην σου πω ότι έχω αρχίσει να ρεύομαι μπροστά στον κόσμο.

μπερδεμένος
είναι κάτι φορές, σαν το κουβάρι που θα το αφήσεις να πέφτει από μια κατηφόρα κια δεν θα σταματήσει ποτέ να ξετυλίγεται

Περιμένω απάντηση void P :>

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος. Εννοώ σαν προσωπικότητα. Έχω πολλές εναλλαγές στον τρόπο που *σκέφτομαι και συμπεριφέρομαι*.


νομιζεις οτι ξερει κανεις μας ποιος ειναι?
ψαχνουμε ολοι,ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα η αυτογνωσια!
ολοι ξερουμε τα επιφανιακα!το βαθος,την ΨΥΧΗ μας ποιος την ξερει?
ποιος ξερει τη θελει η ψυχη μας?
ποιος ξερει τι ποναει και τι κανει χαρουμενη την ψυχη μας?
λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που πραγματικα την γνωριζουν!
καθε μερα σχεδον την ρωταω,τι ειναι αυτο που θα την εκανε πραγματικα χαρουμενη?
δεν βρισκω απαντηση!γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη,τι πραγματικα θελει!
διστυχως δεν την γνωριζω!παω σε ψυχολογο χρονια για αυτο το λογο,αλλα τιποτα!φοβαμαι φενεται να την δω,να την ακουσω,να την γνωρισω!

----------


## carrot

Επίσης να πω, κάποιες φορές νιώθω σαν να με έχουν βασανήσει.

----------


## carrot

> νομιζεις οτι ξερει κανεις μας ποιος ειναι?
> ψαχνουμε ολοι,ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα η αυτογνωσια!
> ολοι ξερουμε τα επιφανιακα!το βαθος,την ΨΥΧΗ μας ποιος την ξερει?
> ποιος ξερει τη θελει η ψυχη μας?
> ποιος ξερει τι ποναει και τι κανει χαρουμενη την ψυχη μας?
> λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που πραγματικα την γνωριζουν!
> καθε μερα σχεδον την ρωταω,τι ειναι αυτο που θα την εκανε πραγματικα χαρουμενη?
> δεν βρισκω απαντηση!γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη,τι πραγματικα θελει!
> διστυχως δεν την γνωριζω!παω σε ψυχολογο χρονια για αυτο το λογο,αλλα τιποτα!φοβαμαι φενεται να την δω,να την ακουσω,να την γνωρισω!


Μερικές φορές κι εγώ σκέφτομαι έτσι, ότι έχει βάθος η ψυχή μας, οτι υπάρχει λίγο μυστήριο στη ζωή και κάτι αόρατο ίσως, άλλες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι δεν είμαστε κάτι παραπάνω από ζώα με κρέατα, κόκκαλα, νερό και ηλεκτρισμό που εξασφαλίσαμε την επιβιώση μας και έτσι είχαμε την πολυτέλεια να σκεφτόυμε λίγο παραπάνω από τα άλλα ζώα. Με πιάνουν και μένα υπαρξιακά, ίσως όχι τόσο όσο στην εφηβεία αλλά ακόμα αναλώνω χρόνο στο να σκέφτομαι. Η ύπαρξη μας δεν εχει λογική, αναπτύχθηκε ζωή από το τίποτα? Σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή τελειώνει, εδω στη Γη, στο σύμπαν ίσως να μην έχει λήξη και αρχή. Ούτε καλά καλά το σύμπαν δεν έχει νόημα. Τι σημαίνει απέραντο και άπειρο? Για τον άνθρωπο μοναχά? Ο άνθρωπος βασίζεται σε αυτά που μπορεί να δει, είτε με γυμνό μάτι είτε μεσω της τεχνολογίας, ειδάλως αυτό που δεν μπορεί να γίνει ορατό δεν θεωρείτω λογικό. Κι αν δεν υπάρχει τίποτα και τα βλέπουμε μόνο εμείς έτσι, οτι ντε και καλά υπάρχουν αστέρια και πύρηνες μπάλες απέραντων διαστάσεων που αιωρούνται στο κενό διάστημα?
Έχω νιώσει και όμορφα, άλλες φορές νιώθω ότι το όμορφο είναι ψεύτικο. στην φύση τα ζώα και οι μικροοργανισμοί σκοτώνονται μεταξύ τους για φαγητό, από ένστικτα, αγωνίζονται για την επιβίωση του είδους τους, μερικές φορές συγκρούονται και μεταξύ τους. Σε μερικά είδη πιθήκων, όπως και σε αιλουροειδή, πιθανώς και για άλλα ζώα υπάρχουν τα αρσενικά νομάδες, και τα κυρίαρχα αρσενικά που έχουν περισσότερα θυληκά στη διάθεση τους. Πες μου σε τι διαφέρει ο άνθρωπος από τα ζώα , όσον αφορά την ζωή και την φυσική επιλογή του πιο υγειούς ζώου*, νιώθει ασφάλεια διασκεδάζει, νιώθει πείνα η απειλή, αγωνίζεται. Τι θα μου έλεγε αυτή η γάτα στο δρόμο αν μπορούσε να μιλήσει, η εκείνο το πουλί στο κλαδί του δέντρου? 
Είναι ο άνθρωπος όντως σαν μια καλοκουρδισμένη μηχανή. Το βλέπω και από τις κινήσεις μας πολλές φορές. Οι εξηγήσεις είναι περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων και πολλά είναι ξεχασμένα.
Δεν με βασανίζει τόσο αυτό, οι σκέψεις αυτές όσο αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω. Το τι αισθάνομαι κατά χρονική διάρκεια. Και το ΠιΣι μπορεί να σκεφτεί και να τρελαθεί (να κρασάρει) αλλά δεν μπορεί να αισθανθεί. Σι, αυτό είναι το ζουμί της ζωής.
*στην περίπτωση μας β΄βαια ο άνθρωπος έχει υπερβή αυτά τα όρια και από τις δυο μεριές

----------


## void

Λίγα λόγια για τον insect λοιπόν (κατόπιν ενδελεχούς ανάλυσης και επισταμένης έρευνας):

Ο ίνσεκτ είναι καταρχήν έντομο..ανήκει στην οικογένεια των λεπιδόπτερων..γεννιέται με τη μορφή κάμπιας και στη συνέχεια μετεξελίσσεται και τελειοποιείται σε πεταλούδο..κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής του εμφανίζει τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα τα οποία τον καθιστούν και μοναδικό στο είδος του:
Είναι έξυπνος, στα τεστ ευφυίας βγάζει υψηλά σκορ (επανειλλημένα του έχουν κάνει πρόταση να εργασθεί για τη ΝΑΣΑ αλλά αρνείται να εγκαταλείψει τη χώρα του που τόσο αγαπά και να μπλέξει με τα αμερικανάκια), είναι καλλιεργημένος (βιολογικά εννοείται), αστείος (αν και συνήθως γελάει μόνος του με αυτά που λέει), ευαισθητούλης (είναι καρκινάκι άραγε?), όχι τεμπελχανάς, χμμ βάζει ταινίες και δεν κάθεται να τις δει μέχρι τέλους (εκτός κι αν πρωταγωνιστεί η Μόνικα Μπελούτσι :-)), ίσως λίγο παραπάνω επιρρεπής και εξαρτημένος στο τσιγάρο από ό,τι πρέπει (αλλά σημειώνει πρόοδο), προσπαθεί να είναι πρόσχαρος και συμπαθής αλλά δεν του βγαίνει πάντα (ξινούλης γαρ...).Παρολαυτά κάνει φιλότιμες προσπάθειες για την προσωπική του αυτοβελτίωση (με αβέβαιη βέβαια κατάληξη όπως όλα τα πράγματα σε τούτη τη ζωή)..σχεδόν υπερπροσπαθεί και αυτό τον χαλάει..αντιμετωπίζει ζητήματα ρευστότητας και από τσάρος της οικονομίας που ήταν έχει προσεγγίσει πλέον την απόλυτη συντριβή σαν οικονομική οντότητα (όπως χαρακτηριστικά επισημαίνει και ο ίδιος)..Είναι χαρισματικός όπως κάθε πεταλούδος της τάξης του..του αρέσει να περιποιείται τις θηλυκές πεταλούδες και προκειμένου να ζευγαρώσει είναι ικανός να τινάξει τόσο δυνατά τα φτεράκια του που να προκληθεί τσουνάμι στην Ιαπωνία (butterfly effect το λένε)..Γενικά είναι γενναιόδωρος όταν αγαπάει αλλά έχει ψιλοαπογοητευτεί με τις πεταλουδίσιες σχέσεις. Θέλει αγάπη, στοργή και προδέρμ αλλά ώρες ώρες νιώθει "σαν το κουβάρι που θα το αφήσεις να πέφτει από μια κατηφόρα κια δεν θα σταματήσει ποτέ να ξετυλίγεται"...

----------


## carrot

> Λίγα λόγια για τον insect λοιπόν (κατόπιν ενδελεχούς ανάλυσης και επισταμένης έρευνας):
> 
> Ο ίνσεκτ είναι καταρχήν έντομο..ανήκει στην οικογένεια των λεπιδόπτερων..γεννιέται με τη μορφή κάμπιας και στη συνέχεια μετεξελίσσεται και τελειοποιείται σε πεταλούδο..κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής του εμφανίζει τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα τα οποία τον καθιστούν και μοναδικό στο είδος του:
> Είναι έξυπνος, στα τεστ ευφυίας βγάζει υψηλά σκορ (επανειλλημένα του έχουν κάνει πρόταση να εργασθεί για τη ΝΑΣΑ αλλά αρνείται να εγκαταλείψει τη χώρα του που τόσο αγαπά και να μπλέξει με τα αμερικανάκια), είναι καλλιεργημένος (βιολογικά εννοείται), αστείος (αν και συνήθως γελάει μόνος του με αυτά που λέει), ευαισθητούλης (είναι καρκινάκι άραγε?), όχι τεμπελχανάς, χμμ βάζει ταινίες και δεν κάθεται να τις δει μέχρι τέλους (εκτός κι αν πρωταγωνιστεί η Μόνικα Μπελούτσι :-)), ίσως λίγο παραπάνω επιρρεπής και εξαρτημένος στο τσιγάρο από ό,τι πρέπει (αλλά σημειώνει πρόοδο), προσπαθεί να είναι πρόσχαρος και συμπαθής αλλά δεν του βγαίνει πάντα (ξινούλης γαρ...).Παρολαυτά κάνει φιλότιμες προσπάθειες για την προσωπική του αυτοβελτίωση (με αβέβαιη βέβαια κατάληξη όπως όλα τα πράγματα σε τούτη τη ζωή)..σχεδόν υπερπροσπαθεί και αυτό τον χαλάει..αντιμετωπίζει ζητήματα ρευστότητας και από τσάρος της οικονομίας που ήταν έχει προσεγγίσει πλέον την απόλυτη συντριβή σαν οικονομική οντότητα (όπως χαρακτηριστικά επισημαίνει και ο ίδιος)..Είναι χαρισματικός όπως κάθε πεταλούδος της τάξης του..του αρέσει να περιποιείται τις θηλυκές πεταλούδες και προκειμένου να ζευγαρώσει είναι ικανός να τινάξει τόσο δυνατά τα φτεράκια του που να προκληθεί τσουνάμι στην Ιαπωνία (butterfly effect το λένε)..Γενικά είναι γενναιόδωρος όταν αγαπάει αλλά έχει ψιλοαπογοητευτεί με τις πεταλουδίσιες σχέσεις. Θέλει αγάπη, στοργή και προδέρμ αλλά ώρες ώρες νιώθει "σαν το κουβάρι που θα το αφήσεις να πέφτει από μια κατηφόρα κια δεν θα σταματήσει ποτέ να ξετυλίγεται"...


Σαν αστείο μου άρεσε.

Στα σοβαρά τώρα. Είμαι άνθρωπος, καθόλου μοναδικός στο είδος μου. Νοητικά δεν είμαι κάτι το ξεχωριστό δηλαδή, ούτε πιστεύω πως είμαι ιδιοφυία (δυστυχώς πλέον δεν νιώθω καλά ούτε με το να βλέπω βίντεο στο youtube με καθυστερημένους) μάλιστα θα έλεγα αρκετές φορές φαίνομαι καθυστερημένος ο ίδιος.
Οικονομικά, όντως δεν είμαι ανεξάρτητος. Καλλιεργημένος είμαι λίγο, ειδικά με φαντασιώσεις. Αστείος, ναι μερικές φορές μπορεί να γίνω πολύ αστείος.
Τώρα όσον αφορά την αναζήτηση μου για γυναίκες... άσε. Πικρή ιστορία. Τρελαίνομαι που δεν μου κάθονται και αυνανίζομαι μόνος μου με ανύπαρκτες γυναίκες που βλέπω στα όνειρα μου (αλήθεια)! Από τότε που σταμάτησα το _πολύ_ σεξ βλέπω στον ύπνο μου ότι το κάνω. Αρρώστεια λέμε.

----------


## void

Και είρων επίσης.Όπως και να'χει εγώ μια ευχάριστη νότα ήθελα να δώσω.Φιλικά.

----------


## carrot

Όχι και τόσο είρωνας! Προσπαθώ να πω την αλήθεια που ανιτλαμβάνομαι για τον εαυτό μου. 
Ισως να πέφτω έξω τελικά. Δεν ξέρω.
Σου στέλνω μια αγκαλίτσα :)

----------


## void

> Τώρα όσον αφορά την αναζήτηση μου για γυναίκες... άσε. Πικρή ιστορία. Τρελαίνομαι που δεν μου κάθονται και αυνανίζομαι μόνος μου με ανύπαρκτες γυναίκες που βλέπω στα όνειρα μου (αλήθεια)! Από τότε που σταμάτησα το _πολύ_ σεξ βλέπω στον ύπνο μου ότι το κάνω. Αρρώστεια λέμε.


Ορισμός της ειρωνείας.

----------


## carrot

Γιατί ειρωνία? Την αλήθεια λέω. Δεν κάνω σεξ στην πραγματική μου ζωή αλλά τα όνειρα μου αρκετές φορές έχουν σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο.
Ίσως το ύφος του μηνύματος να μην σου αρέσει;

----------


## void

ε για το ύφος μιλάω...όχι για τις φαντασιώσεις σου και τα όνειρά σου..δεν είμαι η αστυνομία της σκέψης.

----------


## carrot

Νυχτώνει σιγά σιγά. Λοιπόν ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή της 2ης σελίδας.
Εσύ δεν μου απάντησες με _ειρωνικό_ τρόπο εξ'αρχ'ης;

----------


## void

ναι..καλύτερα να χαράζει..δεν ξέρω.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii8pDdC8AiQ

----------


## void

πού μωρέ???εγώ φταίω που σου αφιερώνω και τραγούδια..:-ρ

----------


## carrot

Ωραίο το τραγούδι! Ένα και για σένα void! :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXPONjoaSPY

----------


## void

φίλοι λοιπόν??? χεχε :-)

----------


## carrot

http://www.punjabigraphics.com/wp-co...-forever-5.gif

----------


## void

τι γλυκούυυυυυυυυλιιιιιιιιι!! !!(λολ)

----------


## Λήθη

Μόλις χθες, η νοσηρή φάση ζωής μου με προσγείωσε στην κοινότητα αυτή και ίσως να μην δικαιούμαι να έχω άποψη για ένα μέλος που δεν ξέρω , παρά μόνο ότι πρόλαβα να δω με μερικές δημοσιεύσεις. 
Τυχαίνει να είσαι από τα μέλη που ξεχώρισα (εσύ και άλλη μία, χωρίς να έχω δει ακόμα και πολλά) λόγω της κοινής μας αγάπης για την ποίηση και τα τραγούδια που μιλάνε στην ψυχή. 

Αν ένας άνθρωπος έχει διεισδυτική ματιά στα δεδομένα, δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει το προφανές. Είσαι σίγουρα καλλιεργημένος και δεν θα πω ευφυής, αλλά σίγουρα πιο έξυπνος από τους 100 πρώτους που θα περάσουν τυχαία από μπροστά μας. 

Έχεις ενοχληθεί βαθιά στην ζωή σου. Έχεις ενοχληθεί στον πυρήνα της ύπαρξής σου και αυτό σε τυλίγει με τον μανδύα ενός αιφνίδιου κυνισμού που είσαι σε θέση να επιδείξεις μερικές φορές. Παρ’ ότι το αρνείσαι, είσαι στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της καμπύλης απαισιόδοξος, αλλά όχι μοιρολατρικά. Υποστηρίζεις , μάλλον, την απαισιοδοξία σου με λογικά επιχειρήματα μαθηματικών συνειρμών. 
Είναι το αξιοπρεπές σου άλλοθι για μια δικαιολογημένη αγανάκτηση. 

Οι άνθρωποι σε έχουν απογοητεύσει για δύο λόγους. Η βλακεία τους και η έλλειψη συναισθηματικού βάθους. 

Σίγουρα έχεις κι εσύ ένα γερό κρακ στην ψυχή σου (όλοι κάτι κουβαλάμε) και το αρκετά ικανοποιητικό στην απόδοσή του μυαλό σου, περιπλέκει τα πράγματα. Όσο πιο έξυπνος είναι κανείς, τόσο πιο πολύ έχει συναίσθηση της τρωτότητάς του, όπου αυτή εντοπίζεται. Είσαι και λίγο νάρκισσος του κερατά! (μην θυμώνεις… κι εγώ είμαι. Δεν είναι ντροπή) 

Έντομο, σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις απαντάς χαριτωμένα και έξυπνα. Σε όλες, εκτός από μία. Το νιώθεις να σου έρχεται ε; Καλά το νιώθεις. Όταν μας λένε κάτι και αισθανθούμε ελαφρώς άβολα με αυτό το «κάτι», είναι γιατί κουβαλάει μέσα του μια μεγάλη αλήθεια. Αυτή που αποφεύγει η υπεραναπλήρωσή μας. Δεν ξέρεις αν χρειάζεσαι περισσότερη αγάπη; Βγάλε την λέξη «αγάπη» γιατί μοιάζει λίγο σαν το πιστεύω του Μπομπ σφουγγαράκι , ότι στο τέλος, όλοι θα βρούμε την αγάπη. 
Ας αντικαταστήσουμε την «αγάπη» με «συναίσθημα». 
Έχεις ανάγκη να νιώσεις την συναισθηματική αλληλεπίδραση με ένταση και σφοδρότητα! Χωρίς συναίσθημα είσαι σαν τα αρκουδάκια στην διαφήμιση , που απλώς δεν μπορούν να συνεχίσουν. 

Λογικό να μην ξέρεις ποιος είσαι ώρες, ώρες. Αυτά παθαίνεις όταν προσπαθείς να λογικοποιήσεις ακόμα και το συναίσθημα, προκειμένου να το απαξιώσεις. Οι εκλογικεύεις στο συναίσθημα επιστρέφουν και μας χτυπάνε αλύπητα στα θεμέλια της ύπαρξής μας. 

Αν το ασανσέρ σου σε παίρνει από την ταράτσα του μεγαλείου σου και σε βγάζει στο υπόγειο της αυτολύπησης, με εσένα στο ρόλο ενός ψύχραιμου παρατηρητή που έχει απαντήσεις για ότι του συμβαίνει, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο, αλλά από τύχη δεν σε έχουν πατήσει τα πούλμαν ακόμα. 

Ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις. Κι αν όχι, είσαι πολύ κοντά στο να μάθεις. Πάντως, σίγουρα ξέρεις ποιος είσαι και αν θες να το κάνεις πιο συγκεκριμένο, καλύτερα επικεντρώσου σε εκείνο το κομμάτι που δεν αναγνωρίζεις τον εαυτό που θα ήθελες να είσαι. 
Ποιο κομμάτι σου σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν ξέρεις ποιος είσαι; Να μην σε αναγνωρίζεις; Ποιον εαυτό επιθυμείς να θανατώσεις\αποποιηθείς\απο κρύψεις\αποκηρύξεις ; 
http://youtu.be/IrTB-iiecqk

----------


## carrot

Ουάου! Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες!
Δεν έχω να σχολιάσω κάτι για την ώρα. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## RainAndWind

Πολύ ωραίο το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματος Λήθη!

----------


## Λήθη

> Ουάου! Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες!
> Δεν έχω να σχολιάσω κάτι για την ώρα. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.


Παρακαλώ. Για αυτό είμαστε εδώ. Αυριο μπορεί να είναι η δική μου μέρα. Πάρε το χρόνο σου. Δεν περιμένω απάντηση. Εσύ ορίζεις το έργο σου.

----------


## Λήθη

> Πολύ ωραίο το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματος Λήθη!


Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Έχεις κάνει ποτέ την άσκηση με τα 20 χαρακτηριστικά σου;
Γράψε τους αριθμούς από το 1 εώς το 20 σε ένα χαρτί.Ξεκινώντας από το 1 και χωρίς να προσπαθείς να τα βάλεις σε σειρά προτεραιότητας, γράψε "Είμαι ο/η/το ..." δίπλα σε κάθε νούμερο. Σημείωσε τα χαρακτηριστικά που σου έρχονται στο μυαλό. Είναι απαραίτητο να περιλαμβάνεις το άρθρο.Είναι απαραίτητο να γράφεις κάθε φορά την ίδια πρόταση και όχι να γράψεις 20 φορές "Είμαι ο" και μετά απλά να συμπληρώνεις τα επίθετα-ουσιαστικά-μετοχές-you name it δίπλα.Όσο φτάνεις στο τέλος, μην αποφασίσεις να σβήσεις κάτι από τη λίστα σου για να χωρέσει κάτι άλλο που μόλις θυμήθηκες ή νομίζεις ότι είναι πιο ακριβές.Όταν το κάνεις, let me know για να σου εξηγήσω πως λειτουργεί η άσκηση.

----------


## carrie

To εκανα κι εγω, περιμενω τη συνεχεια!!

----------


## carrot

> Έχεις κάνει ποτέ την άσκηση με τα 20 χαρακτηριστικά σου;
> Γράψε τους αριθμούς από το 1 εώς το 20 σε ένα χαρτί.Ξεκινώντας από το 1 και χωρίς να προσπαθείς να τα βάλεις σε σειρά προτεραιότητας, γράψε "Είμαι ο/η/το ..." δίπλα σε κάθε νούμερο.


Δεν χρειάζεται. Το γράφω εδώ.
Είμαι όλοι όσοι έχω συναντήσει στη ζωή μου.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Είμαι όλοι όσοι έχω συναντήσει στη ζωή μου.



insect, τι όμορφο _μονόχορδο_ ήταν αυτό; :)

Ναι, είσαι και ο insect που γράφει στίχους και ο insect που γράφει ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες.
Ακόμα θυμάμαι εκείνη με το πουλί..

Αλήθεια, ασχολείσαι καθόλου αυτόν τον καιρό; 
Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να διαβάσω κι άλλες ιστορίες σου.

----------


## carrot

Είναι προιόν της τρέλας μου αυτές οι ιστορίες και τα ποιήματα.
Η καλλιτεχνική τρέλα είναι να μην υπάρχεις όταν φτιάχνεις κάτι.
Όχι κάτι το σπουδαίο αλλά να γίνεται κάτι anyway.
Ευχαριστώ για το χαμογελάκι. 
Σου στέλνω ένα φιλάκι στο μαγουλάκι :)

----------


## carrot

Αναρρωτιέμαι αν τελικά το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα είναι το πως αισθάνεσαι η το πως σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Αν δε θέλεις να κάνεις το personality test λετ μι νόου, να μου στείλει μόνο η carrie τι έγραψε για να της απαντήσω.
Και όλοι οι καλλιτέχνες έχουν μια δόση τρέλας sweetie :)

----------


## carrot

Αι ουιλ λετ γιου νιαου. Θα δείξει. Τώρα δεν μου έρχεται η όρεξη να το κάνω.
Κάτι άλλο που με προβληματίζει είναι τι θα μπορούσα να _κερδίσω_ τι έχω κερδίσει (σε γενικούς όρους) μετά από όλο αυτό.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εντομάκι, ωραία θέματα βάζεις. Έχεις στοχαστική διάθεση! (που οδεύομεν για παραδειγμα). Δεν διάβασα τι είπαν τ' άλλα παιδιά. Θα προχωρήσω κατευθείαν στην τοποθέτηση μου (σαν κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος μιλάω, πλάκα έχω). Το έχω ψάξει και 'γω αυτό πολλές φορές που κάθομαι μόνη μου και το σκέφτομαι. Και σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ μέσα στην μοναξιά που τελικά χάνω την αρχή και το τέλος. Έχω καταλήξει στο ότι είναι νωρίς ακόμα για ν' αποφανθώ καθώς δεν έχω δοκιμαστεί αρκετά στην ζωή, παρόλο που ξέρω κάποια βασικά για μένα και μπορώ και πορεύομαι στην ζωή. Μαθάινουμε τον εαυτό μας μέσα από τον συγχρωτισμό μας με τους άλλους. Μέσα από τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και και τις αλληλεπιδράσεις και τις αντιδράσεις που προκύπτουν καταλαβάινουμε καλύτερα τον εαυτό μας και αυτούς. Μπορεί ν' ακούγεται παράδοξο αλλά η ανακάλυψη του εαυτού γίνεται μέσα από τον άλλο. Παρόλο που ο Σαρτρ λέει ότι η κόλαση είναι η άλλοι.

----------


## carrot

> Μαθάινουμε τον εαυτό μας μέσα από τον συγχρωτισμό μας με τους άλλους. Μέσα από τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και και τις αλληλεπιδράσεις και τις αντιδράσεις που προκύπτουν καταλαβάινουμε καλύτερα τον εαυτό μας και αυτούς. Μπορεί ν' ακούγεται παράδοξο αλλά η ανακάλυψη του εαυτού γίνεται μέσα από τον άλλο. Παρόλο που ο Σαρτρ λέει ότι η κόλαση είναι η άλλοι.


Γενικά νομίζω πως έχουν περάσει οι εποχές που έβγαιναν οι μεγάλοι ηγέτες στο πλήθος με πυγμή και αληθινό πάθος. Έχουν μηχανοποιηθεί όλα αυτά.
Ίσως να είναι αυτή η κόλαση (οι άλλοι) που να μπορεί να φαίνεται πολύ δυνατή για τα ατομικά ελαττώματα του καθενός.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Έχεις δίκιο, η εποχή του Τσε έχει περάσει αλλά ίσως ξαναγυρίσει. Και αφού δεν είναι αληθινοί ηγέτες γιατί πρέπει εμείς να αισθανόμαστε ενοχές για τα δικά μας ελαττώματα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω το point σου βασικά.

----------


## carrot

Δεν εννοώ αυτό! Εννοώ ότι τα ατομικά ελαττώματα φαίνονται αδύναμα μπροστά στην δύναμη που μπορεί να δείξει ένα δεμένο (από μη εκφωνιμένους δεσμούς κιόλας) σύνολο..

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Οκ αλλά το σύνολο για να δέσει πρέπει να υπάρχουν πολύ γερές βάσεις οι οποίες τις περισσότερες φορές είναι πολιτικές ιδεολογίες οι οποίες ωθούν προς την ομογενοποίηση των ατόμων. Πράγμα πολύ επικύνδυνο κατ' εμέ βλ. κομμουνισμός για παράδειγμα. Και δεν ξέρω σε τελική ανάλυση γιατί πρέπει να επιτευχθεί αυτό το δέσιμο που λες. ήμασταν δυο, ήμασταν τρεις, ήμασταν 1013 αξέχαστες εποχές....

----------


## carrot

Ο κομουνισμός δεν είναι κάτι παραπάνω από μια ιδέα. Στην πράξη δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές διαφορές μεταξύ συστημάτων.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ναι, έτσι είναι και όλα μέχρι τώρα αποδείχτηκαν καταστροφικά.

----------

